# ماهي اسباب تبخير الماكينه ((ديزل))



## عـلـي (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني احب اطرح مشكلتي هذي وهي وجود بخار يخرج من فتحة اضافة الزيت
ولا يوجد دخان ابيض او ازرق يخرج من العادم وقالو لي غير مبخرة الزيت وغيرتها 
ولاكن لم يتوقف التبخير ارجو منكم ان تذكرو لي اسباب تبخير الزيت الذي يخرج من فتحة اضافة الزيت الماكينه نوع السياره مرسيدس ال بي


----------



## عـلـي (17 يونيو 2009)

اخواني الي يرد على موضوعي بدعي له بصلاتي 
اخواني ياليت التجاوب والحماس لكي تعم الفائده لجميع الاعضاء


----------



## وحيد بورتسودان (17 يونيو 2009)

ربما يكون بسبب زيادة الخلوص فى شنابر الضغط ممايودى رجوع الغازات الى الكارتيل


----------



## عـلـي (17 يونيو 2009)

اهلين اخوي وحيد بالنسبه لخلوص الشنبر يضهر دخان ابيض او ازرق وانا سئلت ميكانيكي عن الشنبر قال لي انه لا يوجد به اية مشكله وقال لي غير المبخره وغيرتها ولم تنتهي المشكله فقال لي ممكن مبرد الزيت قلت له انا لا اريد ممكن انا اريد حل للمشكله اريد كلام اكيد وياليت من لديه خبره بالورش يخبرني عن ميكانيكي ممتاز وخبير في مشاكل الماكينه وننتضر الردود الاخوه


----------



## محمد صالح الدوس (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم يوجد اكثر من سبب ارتفاع حرارة المكينه يعمل بخار يوجد سيل فلف يعمل بخار رنك بستون يعمل بخار ليك في القيد الفلف يعمل بخار ويوجد انواع مكاين معينه على طول تعمل بخار لنه لم يتم رفع دوران الماتو يكون بطي الدوره المفرط يكون الريس عالي اودعسة الديزل كي تعمل طرمبت الزيت بشكل جيد لكي لا يحدث تاكل في الاينر القميص الشميز لا اعرف ماذا متعرف عله لديكم


----------



## محمد صالح الدوس (17 يونيو 2009)

او نوعيت الزيت المستخدمه غير جيده تعمل بخار


----------



## سما أحمد (17 يونيو 2009)

يا اخي الفاضل الدخان ثلاث أنواع فلو ظهر عندك دخان أبيض فهذا دائما يظهر في الاجواء البارده عند بداية تشغيل السيارة وسرعان ما يختفى
2- النوع الثان لوكان الدخان ازرق وله رائحة معينة فهذا يكون دائما بسبب تسرب الزيت وراجع الشنابر والاويل سيل
3- النوع الثالث يكون اذا كان الخان اسود وايضا له رائحة معينة وهذا يكون من أحتراق غير كامل فراجع طلمبة الحقن
ايه رأيك 
والسلام


----------



## العقاب الهرم (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخى ربما تآكل الشنابر هو السبب او نوعية الزيت المستخدم
والله اعلم


----------



## عـلـي (18 يونيو 2009)

اشكر كل من تفاعل معاي وشارك 
ولاكن يا اخوان لايوجد دخان يخرج من العادم وبالنسبه لزيت الزيت جديد ولونه ذهبي حتى لم يتغير لونه بالرغم
ان له شهر لم اغيره لاكن لم امشي عليها اكثر من 600كم
وبالنسبه لكلام اخوي محمد صالح انا بالسعوديه بالرياض وممكن يكون فيه فرق بين المسميات بالنسبه لقطع الغيار من دوله لدوله 
واحب اذكر لكم حالة الماكينه لايوجد بها اي رجفه او تغير بلون الزيت ولا يوجد فيها دخان لا ابيض ولا ازرق الا الدخان المعتاد لسيارات الديزل وهو الدخان الاسود عن الدوس على دواسة الديزل وانا اشك في طرمبة الزيت
ممكن تكون هي السبب بس ماني عارف كيف اعمل لها اختبار


----------



## محمد صالح الدوس (18 يونيو 2009)

اخي علي شيك على المكينه هل يوجد شي يدخل هواء الى المكينه مثل مصب الزيت ممكن غير مغلق بحكام اذا كان يوجد شي مثل هذا يزداد البخار ويخرج زيت من ماسورة البخار ايضن وغير ذالك لا يوجد شي


----------



## عـلـي (18 يونيو 2009)

هذي بعض المعلومات وجتها في احد المنتديات لكي تعم الفائده للجميع 

مواصفات الزيت الجيد :

1) حصول الزيت على الترخيص :

لا بد أن يكون حاصلا على رخصة جمعية مهندسي السيارات (sae)،
و معهد النفط الأمريكي (api) المعتمدين عالميا .
ويختص (api) بإدارة عملية ترخيص ومنح شهادات المطابقة لأنواع الزيوت المستخدمة في محركات السيارات، وذلك بعد إجراء عدد من التجارب القياسية. ويسمح بوضع شهادة المطابقة على علب الزيت التي تباع في الأسواق.
فإذا كان مرخصا من قبل هذين المعهدين فهو جيد ولا تسمع رأي الآخرين .
تستطيع أن تجد هذا الترخيص في واجهة العلبة .

2) المواد المضافة للزيت : 

هناك حرفان يكتبان في واجهة العلبة بالقرب من الترخيصين api و sae
وهذين الحرفين في غاية الأهمية , ومعناهما المواد المضافة والمحسنة من قدرة وفاعلية الزيت .
والحرف الأول دائما s ولكن الثاني هو المهم .
بالتأكيد تعلم ترتيب الحروف الأنجليزية a b c d e f وهكذا , فالأنواع القديمة جدا تبدأ من sa ثم تطور فأصبح بزيادة المحسنات sb ثم تطورإلى sc وهكذا نجد أن الحرف الثاني هو المهم فكلما كان في الترتيب متأخرا كانت الأفضليه له على من قبله .
انتبه إلى الحرف الثاني يعني sl أفضل sg و sm هو الأفضل حاليا لكنه للأسف غير متوفر إلا في زيت ( gulf pride super special ) حسب تجوالي في الأسواق , ولكن توجد أنواع كثيرة أقل منه بدرجة مثل كاسترول وفوكس وغيرها , ولكن الناس يتعصبون لنوع دون الاستناد لبحث علمي .

3) لزوجة الزيت :

المنتشر في دول الخليج اللزوجة ( w 20 - 50 ) وهذا يعني أن الزيت مناسب للحرارة بين العشرين والخمسين حيث يعمل بكفاءة ويطول عمره ويحسن من فعاعلية المحرك , وعلى هذا المثال قس على مقاييس اللزوجة الآخرى . وهذا الزيت هو أرخص الأنواع ومناسب جدا لدول الخليج إلا إذا نزلت الحرارة في الشتاء فإنه من الأفضل استخدام
( 5-30) أو مقياس يناسب درجة الحرارة لأن (20-50) لا يعمل جيدا في الحرارة 15 فأقل .


ملاحظات مهمة :

1) اذا كان الزيت مرخصا لكنه يتغير لونه إلى الأسود سريعا فهذا يعني أن السيارة بها عطل بحاقن الوقود غالبا لأن الاحتراق السيئ ينتج دخانا يختلط بالزيت أو أن المحرك غير جيد وبه عطل , ولا يعني أبد ان الزيت غير جيد لأن الزيت مطالب بامتصاص مخلفات المحرك .

2) اذا كان الزيت لا يتغير لونه بسرعة هذا يعني أن السيارة سليمة المحرك والحاقن وأن قيادتك لها ممتازة ومريحة تتجنب التسارع القوي والسرعات العالية جدا والحمولة وغيرها من الأمور التي تجهد المحرك , أو معناه أن الزيت رديء غير مرخص فلا يمتص مخلفات المحرك .

3) لا تهتم بالشركة المنتجة للزيت بقدر ما تهتم بما أسلفته أعلاه من مواصفات الزيت الجيد .

4) لون الزيت أحمر أو أصفر أو أزرق لا يعني شيئا .

5) لا بد من تغيير الزيت حد أدنى 5000 كم وأقصى 10000 كم حد أعلى للسيارات التي توصي بتغيير الزيت على 5000 كم ,لا نتحدث عن المرسيدس الجديد أو البيئم وغيرها لان لها زيت خاص بمحركاتها يطول عمره الى 25000 كم . الموضوع حسب القيادة اذا كانت مريحة أو شاقة وحسب صلاحية المحرك , فالمحرك القديم يحتاج الى تبديل أسرع .

6) انتبه للفلتر التقليد فأنه لا يحتجز الأوساخ جيدا ولا يراعي كمية الزيت المصفاة في الثانية . فالأصلي حسب القيادة أيضا قد يستخدم مرتين .

7) انتبه لمقياس الزيت بحيث لا يزيد ولا ينقص عن العلامتين في المقياس .

8) جميع السيارات حتى الجديدة تستهلك الزيت ويتفاوت حسب نوع السيارة وسعة المحرك وطريقة القيادة , لا تقل هذا غير صحيح ، فكلما زادت المسافة المقطوعة مع القيادة الشاقة ستجد ولو القليل الذي قد لا تلاحظه .

أرجو أن لا تنسوني من الدعاء


----------



## عـلـي (19 يونيو 2009)

اخواني المهندسين ومن لديهم خبره في الميكانيكا هل موضوع التبخيرررر صعب لهذي الدرجه 
لاني مستغرب لا يوجد ردود ولا اجابات واضحه ياليت تتكرمون علينا بالرد الواضح الكافي


----------



## ادروب (29 يوليو 2009)

الاخ العزيز
غالبا يكون من خلوص الشنبر ويمكنك ان تتأكد بعمل اختبار لضغط الماكينة بواسطة مهندس ميكانيكى .
وهو اختبار يتم بواسطة ساعة ضغط .


----------



## مهندس / محمد خليل (30 يوليو 2009)

*أخى الكريم ما تشتكى منه يعرف بالبلو اب*

ويتم قياس البلو اب ( مستوى الضغط السفلى بالماكينه ) بواسطة اليو تيوب ( الماسورة حرف يو)
ويكون الضغط المسموح به بين 1 واتنين بار وإذا زاد فهناك عدة أماكن لزيادتهز

1- تسريب شنابر الضغط
2- لو فيه ترسب بين الآسطوانات وجسم المحرك ز
3-لو هناك انسداد فى منفثات المحرك
وعليك الذهاب الى الجفالى وكيل مرسيدس بالسعودية هيحل لك المشكله سلام


----------



## commander 15 (30 يوليو 2009)

اخي الكريم
سؤالي هو هل يوجد نقص في مستوى الزيت داخل المكينة
وهل يوجد ارتفاع في درجة حرارة المحرك 
اذا كانت الاجابة ب (لا) فلا يوجد لديك اي مشكلة


----------



## eng haytham (31 يوليو 2009)

نوع المحرك اية وهل يوجد تربو بة او كمبروسور هواء


----------



## ابو بكر المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم

خروج بخار يعنى ان سائل ما يتبخر
لابد لك من التركيز اولا لكل مستويات السوائل فى الماكينة لمعرفة نوعية البخارالمتبخر بالمراجعة الدائمة لمستويات السوائل(وقود - ماء- زيت ماكينة - زيت هيدروليك ) ومن ثم لمعرفة مكان العطل 
وشكرا


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن اخي العزيز ان يكون دليل الصباب وخاصه دليل صباب العادم به تاكل فيهرب بعض العادم الي الماكينه ناتج عن مقاومه علبه الشكمان للعادم وهذا اجتهاد مني والله اعلم


----------



## osame (4 ديسمبر 2010)

یا اخ:
1-اما یکون نتیجة خلل فی فتحة خروج العادم،و رجوع دخان الی فتحة الزیت و الماکینة.
2- اما ان یکون تنضیم فتح و غلق صمامات غیر صحیحة فی ینفتح الصمامة الخروج قبلاکتمال الانفجار.فیسبب
حرق غیر مکتمل و الدخان فیذه‌ الحال یتغیر کفائة الماکینه‌.


----------



## احمد العجلان (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سليم عارف (16 يونيو 2011)

سؤال عندي سياره باسات كاز لدي تبخير داخل المحرك تأكدت من المحرك من رنكات البستم والسلندر وكول شيئ ليس فها عيب فما السبب يا تورا


----------



## ر.م علي (27 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله في تبادل الاراء والفائدة للجميع


----------



## abbo (17 فبراير 2012)

*الدخان الاسود هو ديزل غير مكتمل الاحتراق لاحد الاسباب الاتيه:*
*1- عدم ضبط الصمامات
2- فوهات حقن متسخه أو مضخه حقن ضعيفه
3- انضغاط غير كافي (تآكل في الشنبر أو جدران الاسطوانات)*
*للتأكد من الانضغاط عليك عمل اختبار أو ملاحقه الزيت اذا كان ينقص باستمرار اذن هناك تآكل للشنبر ويجب توضيب الماكينه واذا لم يكن عليك فحص المضخه والفوهات عند ورشه متخصصه للمضخات وشكرا*


----------

